# CT



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I have to do an upgrade on my tools sometime this year,, as soon as my pocket can afford to do so.. Seriously thinking of going with all Columbia Tools. I like the Hardend taper. I usually buy all TT , Or Blue Line. Just curiuos about the Bent box handles ,, are they the same as the ames rental handles??? I tried them along time ago,, I like the short handle the best. 
Not sure about the finger grip on the tube.. I am use to using the TT and they don't have it on there tubes. Wal-Tools seem to have good deals on there tools, Plus I like the selection of the other brands they carry as well. And they have a very cool website too boot. 
Any info or pro's con's would be appreciated.. Take Care all.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't like the ring grip on the tube, because the way I hold it, it rubbed a callus on the side of my hand.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

That's too hard of a decision.

Ive ran TT and DM (old concord), either one of them were fine. Just run The TT now. Was thinking on new one, mentioned the hardened to our supply guy, and he just shook his head at me in disgust. He got going on about the TT, saying they have really improved a lot on the new model. He also sells the DM also so.......

May be hard for some to believe on the site, but there's not too many Columbia fans around here where I live. And I'm not saying something Aaron doesn't already know. Their boxes sell, but not their zooks. Everything is TT,DM, and northstar at one time. Personally, I'd like to try the Col, but I have not bumped into another taper that owns one,,,, so.....

In some ways, zooks are like truck brands, once a ford or dodge man, you stay with what ever treated you good.

It's too hard of a question BT


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

betterdrywall said:


> Just curiuos about the Bent box handles ,, are they the same as the ames rental handles??? I tried them along time ago,, I like the short handle the best.
> Not sure about the finger grip on the tube.. I am use to using the TT and they don't have it on there tubes. Wal-Tools seem to have good deals on there tools, Plus I like the selection of the other brands they carry as well. And they have a very cool website too boot.
> Any info or pro's con's would be appreciated.. Take Care all.


Never used an Ames bent box handle, but for myself, I'd stay with the shorter bent handles. The 6' one that I got awhile ago to try, is too floppy and bendy to me. I'm thinking to see if my machinist brother-in-law can straighten it, maybe strengthen it up a bit as well.
My Columbia extendable handle is still my favourite for most everything I do. Just wish it was the newer 180 degree head.

As for the tube ring, I can find it handy especially for our grid ceiling heights. It would be a bit of a pain to do it, but I could take mine off if I wanted to. Unless I just undid the 4 screws on it and then cut it off with something like maybe a pair of snips. Or put something behind the ring so it wouldn't score the tube, and sawed the ring off with a hack saw.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I've owned the tapetech and drywallmaster tubes I now own the hardened taper its the best one I've owned runs great hard as nails easy to clean cover pops off with a pull ring .the pull ring is great on real high ceilings .I can't recommend it and walltools enough great guys


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's too hard of a decision.
> 
> Ive ran TT and DM (old concord), either one of them were fine. Just run The TT now. Was thinking on new one, mentioned the hardened to our supply guy, and he just shook his head at me in disgust. He got going on about the TT, saying they have really improved a lot on the new model. He also sells the DM also so.......
> 
> ...


there has been 2serious errors on this post:detective:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

All very good comments,, Thanks! It is strange to me that every time I need to buy a new set of tools I always have trouble decideing on the Brand. 

Seems as if I could mix match or create my own tools from all of the brands avaliable I would have it made. For instance,, I really like the style of the CT angle box, reminds me of the tapeworm angle box in a way. 
And speaking of Tapeworm,, I really like the dial in setting on the boxes. Anyway I know what BL and TT will do for me . If the CT is smoother on the cut and advancement of the tape I will go for it.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

betterdrywall said:


> All very good comments,, Thanks! It is strange to me that every time I need to buy a new set of tools I always have trouble decideing on the Brand.
> 
> Seems as if I could mix match or create my own tools from all of the brands avaliable I would have it made. For instance,, I really like the style of the CT angle box, reminds me of the tapeworm angle box in a way.
> And speaking of Tapeworm,, I really like the dial in setting on the boxes. Anyway I know what BL and TT will do for me . If the CT is smoother on the cut and advancement of the tape I will go for it.


 If ur looking for an angle box go blueline the rest r not so good!
Or mudrunner:thumbsup:


----------

